# Installing New Shocks...Any Tips?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, now that spring is here I'm gonna' put new shocks on my beast ('97, 2.4, 4WD). It's really starting to float over bumps. (I also see that Canadian Tire's flyer this week has a buy one get the other half price...oh yeah!)

So is it just a matter of unscrewing the old ones and putting the new ones on? Could it be that simple? 

Does it matter if there's weight on the wheels when I change 'em? Or does it have to be jacked up? 

Thanks and cheers!


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i always jack the front up and take the tires off as for the back i just take em off and bolt them on


----------



## Rklnd Upstr (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ X2

The mistake I made, was thinking, oh I need shocks...When it was my springs that were gone.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Rklnd. Well, I'm pretty sure it's the shocks...especially in the front end. You can almost bounce the front end of the truck up and down with one hand. I think the back is fine, but gonna' change all four as they're on sale this week.


----------



## Rklnd Upstr (Oct 17, 2010)

Munroe sensitracks from crappy tire? A guy on here was complaining about the ride being to stiff for him. I haul tools so stiff is ok for me.


----------

